

Offer HN : MVP for 200$ - toutouastro

	I started playing with rails 2 weeks ago.I think I can get an MVP working in rails.The MVP will cost you 200$.It should not have a lot of features just the most important ones.I will not do any graphic design just frontend work with a css framework.You will not have to pay anything upfront.
Emails : tsl.hacker@gmail.com github.lover@gmail.com
======
gpsarakis
It would help I you added a link with some previous work (portfolio) from you,
projects that you participated or an open source project of some kind that you
contributed or started perhaps (if any).

~~~
toutouastro
my github is : github.com/toutouastro but I don't have anything in ruby just
python and php stuff. I doing this to build a portfolio.Like I said I will not
take any upfront fees.you will only have to pay me only after I show you the
MVP.

------
zachlatta
Can you provide an example of something you've done with Rails?

------
niico
Sounds pretty interesting. Can you list some basic features the mvp would
have. eg. Login, register, photo upload, post, like, comment, etc, etc.

